# Looking for a 1 1/4" x 8 tpi bolt or threaded rod



## rhford (Aug 28, 2013)

I'd like to fabricate a jig to hold a Nova chuck to allow easier carving on turned pieces. Not having any luck with it.

Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## clagwell (Dec 20, 2018)

Like this?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.bealltool.com/products/turning/spindletap.php

I don't think this will help but they might have something for you.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

If I were trying to do that I'd just use the spindle adapter that I have for the Nova chuck.


----------



## mike02719 (Jan 13, 2008)

Try McMaster-Carr online, they have everything.


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

So Lee valley has what they call a face plate adapter. It allows you to mount a chuck to there carvers vise. 
Here are links to them both. 
https://www.leevalley.com/en-us/shop/tools/power-tool-accessories/chucks/58760-veritas-lathe-chuck-face-plate-adapters









and the vise.

https://www.leevalley.com/en-us/shop/tools/workshop/workbenches/vises/31172-veritas-carvers-vise


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

I not a carver, but I have still looked at this vise before. And I have considered buying the adapter by itself. I think I could build a jig to hold it in my regular vise. 
Please post photos if you build a jig. I would love to see what you come up with.


----------



## rhford (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks or the helpful responses. They have given me some ideas, and I'll post a picture when I come up with something.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I looked at the Lee Valley vise before I bought Trent Bosch's Carving Stand.

Bosch's tool (IMHO) is superior because it accepts the chuck or faceplate (no need to re-mount your work), and can mount on the lathe in the banjo. It can also be used on a bench with the included bench mount.


----------

